# Spiele in 4:3 auf 16:10



## To-be-Loved (12. September 2009)

Hallo, Freunde der Nacht, 

Ich würde gerne mal wieder SimCity 3000 spielen. Inzwischen sind natürlich seit dem letzten Spielstart ein paar Jahre vergangen und die Breitbild-Flachbildschirm-Revolution hat auch bei mir Einzug gehalten.

Und somit sitze ich nun vor einem Samsung SynchMaster T200 mit 16:10-Seitenverhältnis.
SimCity 3000 bietet aber nur Auflösungen im 4:3-Verhältnis an (sprich 1024x768, 1152x864 usw....)

Jetzt habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass man bei einer ATI-Karte (welche ich besitze) im Control Center folgende Einstellungen tätigen soll:
Eigenschaften der Anzeige --->  Attribute ---> "GPU-irgendwas" aktivieren, und der Unterpunkt "Seitenverhältnis beibehalten" muss auch aktiviert sein.

Das funktioniert bei mir aber nicht.

Wie ist das zu lösen?


----------



## Goddess (13. September 2009)

SimCity 3000 bietet tatsächlich nur eine maximale Auflösung von 1280x1024 an. Wo genau nun dein Problem damit liegt, oder was genau du erreichen möchtest, habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden. 

Wird das Bild bei dir gequetscht oder verzerrt dargestellt? Möchtest du das Spiel in der nativen Auflösung deines Monitors starten? Oder geht es darum dass das Spiel im Letterbox Format startet, wenn du eine Auflösung von zum Beispiel 1280x1024 auswählst?


----------



## HanFred (13. September 2009)

habe mich mit dem neuen CCC noch nicht so gut anfreunden können, aber so sieht's bei mir aus. und so wird auch nichts verzerrt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist möglich dass das nicht mit jedem monitor geht bzw. in dessen OSD eine eventuell vorhandene scaling-funktion abgeschaltet werden muss. ich hatte diesbezüglich nie probleme bei anderen spielen, dieses habe ich nie gespielt.


----------



## To-be-Loved (13. September 2009)

Genau, das Spiel wird momentan in die Breite verzerrt dargestellt. Was ich möchte, sind schwarze Streifen links und rechts und dafür in der Mitte ein auflösungsgerechtes Bild.
Entschuldigung, falls ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt habe 

Jo, so wie du es da im CCC eingestellt hast, hab ich es auch eingestellt. Nur bringt das wie gesagt nichts. Das Bild wird trotzdem nach links und rechts bis zum Bildschirmrand abgebildet.

Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass der Monitor das Bild selbst nochmal skaliert. Wie man das allerdings bei meinem SynchMaster T200 abschaltet, weiß ich (noch) nicht.

Was ich jetzt noch gelesen hab, ist, dass ich meinen Monitor auf 60 hz umstellen soll, und dann würde irgendwie diese automatische Skalierung des Monitors ausgestellt.

Ich muss es nochmal ausprobieren


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. September 2009)

Welches Windows hast du?
Solltest du den Windows 7 RC verwenden ---> da funktioniert die Skalierung noch nicht.


----------

